# Tew-Ryu Ninjutsu System?



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jul 17, 2003)

I ran into a few people at the bookstore. For the most part, I was simply thumbing through a few martial art books.  Then I was approached by some Tew-Ryu students, stating they study ninjutsu. They seemed very nice, but they were attempting to recruit me... atleast thats what I understood from the interaction. I found this a bit disturbing, and I don't know why... but its happened to me several times (not just Tew-Ryu) at Borders Bookstore along with others for some reason. They began their conversation with "If you to learn the true martial way... blah blah". Usually when I hear words like this, I don't really pay attention to what is said next. But they seemed genuine, so I listened. It seemed like an ok presentation of the art. I don't really know much about Ninjutsu, so I don't really know what to look for. My knowledge, for the most part only stretches as far as Stephen Hayes, and what I've learned on this site. I guess my question is... what is the validity of Tew-Ryu as Ninjutsu? Has anyone ever heard of it or have any information on it?

In Respect, 

ThuNder_FoOt :asian: 
.::FOOT CLAN::.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 17, 2003)

Sounds kind of like a cult to me.  I believe you were right to be cautious.  I've heard that the founder of Tew-ryu was at one time a student of Frank Dux.  That in itself should tell you plenty.  If you want to know more, his website is here.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## MJS (Jul 17, 2003)

I've seen his ads in Black belt magazine.  My opinion--he looks like a joke.  Never mentions his teachers, or where he got his knowledge.  Even on the site, it says none of this.  He sounds like one of those guys that, especially when the ninja craze hit in the 80's, that went out, bought a BB, and tried to recruit students, telling them that they were doing Ninjutsu.  I would not waste my time or money on him!  Just my opinion!!

Mike


----------



## phlux (Jul 17, 2003)

I looked at Rick Tew's site - and there is one thing that was very telling to me. Based on all the photo's of him doing splits over chairs, some stream, anywhere he gets the chance - I hold a big red flag over whatever his motives may be.

However - there are also people who have a tremendous understanding of human movement principles, regardless of their ego. This does not mean that one should or should not study with them - I am saying that even though there are a bunch of idiots out there - some of them have some skill with regards to movement (not necessarily ninjitsu - I am in no position to credit or dis-credit anyones knowledge of taijutsu)

I do know that I can spot really good taijutsu rather well - whether it be in someone who has never studied ninjitsu - or a bujinkan student.

so, Rick Tew may have a good grasp of how the human body moves - but I question how deep the understanding goes. Personally Ninjitsu, buyu taijutsu, etc.. are first and foremost a spiritual study on how to be a better human being - and anyone who is soley concerned with looking good (like taking every opportunity to post pics of themselves in ninja garb, doing the splits what have you) and not talking about what the principles actually are is not one who I need to study with. 

I can definitely learn from whatching their taijutsu - but I do not need their energy corrupting my training.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 17, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=466


----------



## MJS (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phlux _
> *I looked at Rick Tew's site - and there is one thing that was very telling to me. Based on all the photo's of him doing splits over chairs, some stream, anywhere he gets the chance - I hold a big red flag over whatever his motives may be.
> 
> However - there are also people who have a tremendous understanding of human movement principles, regardless of their ego. This does not mean that one should or should not study with them - I am saying that even though there are a bunch of idiots out there - some of them have some skill with regards to movement (not necessarily ninjitsu - I am in no position to credit or dis-credit anyones knowledge of taijutsu)
> ...



But, do you want to give your money to a fake??  Hey, I know nothing about this guy--maybe he is for real.  However, if you mention nothing about where you got your skill, that to me is a huge red flag.  The only Ninjutsu style that you hear about nowadays, is Togakure-ryu.  I havent seen or heard of many others that are still active, and if there are any, are they for real, or just someone claiming to be a Ninjutsu inst?  

Regardless of the skill, they should have the proper knowledge to back it up.  I could take my Kenpo skills, and grab some person who has never seen the arts, and pass the kicks and punches off as Ninjutsu, and he would never know.  Is that right? NO.  Why pass off your training as Ninjutsu if it isnt? Just to make a dollar??  To me, that pretty damn pathetic!!

MJS


----------



## phlux (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MJS _
> *But, do you want to give your money to a fake??  *



You're basically saying the same thing I was.

Hell no i do not want to learn from a fake - all I was stating s that, sure these guys might be good atheletes - and maybe they move realyl well and exhibit some knowledge of good budo taijutsu - but I think anyone that advertises the way they do - all ego based really doesnt "get it" and i in no way want that energy corrupting my training.


----------



## Silent Nightfall (Jul 18, 2003)

I actually know of someone who trained in Tew Ryu through the home study course. I, myself, did a bit of training in the stuff before I found the Bujinkan and recruited the same friend as well. A few things about Mr. Tew... Yes, he has excellent knowledge of movement as far as acrobatics/gymnastics go. The problem is, his fighting techniques have a lot to be desired and his weapon techniques are simply for show. Honestly, who would twirl a sword around and pass it betwee their legs? He did, with a wakizashi...  His techniques with the escrima have drawn comments that practitioners of Kali would tear him apart. As far as hand to hand combat, even I can now spot so very many openings in the techniques of Tew Ryu that they have in their videos online. Just some things to think about. But in defense of Mr. Tew, he broke away from his former "rotten" teachers such as Mr. Dux and he has never claimed to teach true ninjutsu. He merely claims to teach what he believes to be in the spirit of the ancient ninja.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silent Nightfall _
> *Honestly, who would twirl a sword around and pass it between their legs? He did, with a wakizashi...  *


Self-inflicted circumcision or Bobbit Envy.  

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## MJS (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Self-inflicted circumcision or Bobbit Envy.
> 
> Trying to avoid life's potholes,
> Randy Strausbaugh *



LOL!

MJS


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jul 20, 2003)

From what I have gathered on Mr. Tew's site, and information from others under Tew... it doesn't seem like something I'm interested in. If I were to learn an art such as Ninjutsu, I would like it to be defined as such. 

I've done a little research, and it seems that there is an affiliated Bujinkan school in my area.  Maybe the instructor would be so kind as to let me observe a few lessons.

Another question. So is the Genbukan and other 'kans breakaway's from the Bujinkan?? Soory, if the question seems naive, I don't have much knowledge of Ninjutsu .


----------



## Silent Nightfall (Jul 20, 2003)

To answer your question, yes, the Genbukan and the Jinenkan are branches off of the Bujinkan. If you need any other information on this topic, I would be glad to discuss it through private messages here on the forum. Merely send me one and I will get back to you shortly thereafter.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2003)

You'll also find info. on the 'kans' issue by searching this forum.


----------



## Silent Nightfall (Jul 21, 2003)

Just so you know ThuNder_FoOt, your Private Message inbox is currently full so I cannot send you any replies. I lost the entire lengthy message that I had tried to send you before it told me your inbox was full. That will teach me to not keep a copy of the sent message.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jul 23, 2003)

Sorry about that... I've cleaned it out now.


----------



## Silent Nightfall (Jul 23, 2003)

Alrighty then. Expect my reply sometime soon when I have time to rewrite it. This time I'll save a copy just in case.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jul 23, 2003)

Cool!  I'm hoping that its a lengthy on...  since you set the expectations!


----------



## Enson (Sep 13, 2004)

for anyone searching for info on rtms tew ryu ninjutsu you can ask me or search my post. i realize these threads are old but might as well show where to find some real info on sensei.


peace


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 13, 2004)

Join the Bujinkan! 

As for my opinion..

Iv'e seen a little of the Tew fighting, and from what iv'e seen of Hatsumi..

Hatsumi would whoop ****.


----------



## Enson (Sep 14, 2004)

AaronLucia said:
			
		

> and from what iv'e seen of Hatsumi..
> 
> Hatsumi would whoop ****.


can hatsumi still get out of bed in the morning? hee hee! (j/k) that was a joke!


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, i'd sure hope so!


----------



## blood shadow (Dec 29, 2007)

ah fake ninjutsu and fake teachers too what a deal.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 29, 2007)

blood shadow said:


> ah fake ninjutsu and fake teachers too what a deal.


Is there any particular reason that you feel the need to revive threads that have been dead for years?


----------

